# Forum More Stuff The Library  Span Tables Using Commonly Available Stock

## THE LIBRARIAN

This pdf File was kindly worked out and posted by *bpj1968*        using Timber Solutions Software.   (his Mum called him Brian)  Joist and bearer table.pdf  *His notes and comments are as follows:*   _I tried to make it as idiot proof as possible 
I calculated these using Timber Solutions software. 
I only used F5 treated pine to calculate, and the most common sizes. 
The bearer table I think is the easiest to use, as you select the size joist you want, and then can match it with the bearer to work out your calculations.  EDITOR'S NOTE:  90 x 90 are not approved for use as Bearers _ [s]NOTE although 90x90 and 140x45 bearers are listed these DO NOT appear in any span table I have been able to find.
[/s] _ Usual disclaimer - I tried to be as accurate as possible, but take NO responsibility_

----------

